# M.Barrett on the Pierce rumor



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

I wrote him an email earlier, and this was his reply (and I couldn't agree more with him)



> Has Chad Ford ever been right.. about anything? That's the beauty of these writers. Just throw as many things at the wall as you possibly
> can, and eventually something sticks. And then somewhere in their next
> 15 articles expect to see the phrase "as I reported first,..." or "as
> earlier I broke the story.."
> ...


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

> This is just me, but I think the 3rd pick is worth more than Paul
> Pierce.


Totally agree, I think some people only remember the Paul Pierce from 3-4 years ago when it looked like he could become a superstar. The problem is he's regressed into a slightly above average SG just as he enters the prime of his career. There's something not right about Pierce and I'd rather not take the gamble of trying to get his game heading in the right direction again. I think Pierce is a lot like Sheed in that he needs to go to a team thats on the brink of a championship and has leadership already in place. That's not us.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Spoolie Gee said:


> Totally agree, I think some people only remember the Paul Pierce from 3-4 years ago when it looked like he could become a superstar. The problem is he's regressed into a slightly above average SG just as he enters the prime of his career. There's something not right about Pierce and I'd rather not take the gamble of trying to get his game heading in the right direction again. I think Pierce is a lot like Sheed in that he needs to go to a team thats on the brink of a championship and has leadership already in place. That's not us.



And his stats back that up:

01-02 :26.1
02-03 :25.9
03-04 :23.0
04-05 :21.6

I think he's a bit overrated. And he's not a player you give up the motherload for.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

QRICH said:


> And his stats back that up:
> 
> 01-02 :26.1
> 02-03 :25.9
> ...


"The Motherload" is not the 3rd pick......AND.....Pierce is 90% better than any SG on our team. If PDX can deal the 3rd pick and Van Exel for Pierce, they should do it in a heart beat. After Bogut and Williams, what's the point? If you could draft Paul Pierce, as is, at the #3 right now, would you (assuming Bogut and Williams are gone)? Of course....


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

The Professional Fan said:


> "The Motherload" is not the 3rd pick......AND.....Pierce is 90% better than any SG on our team. If PDX can deal the 3rd pick and Van Exel for Pierce, they should do it in a heart beat. After Bogut and Williams, what's the point? If you could draft Paul Pierce, as is, at the #3 right now, would you (assuming Bogut and Williams are gone)? Of course....


you know, kiki vandeweghe was better than any SF on our team, and better than any of the players we traded for him.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I would do it simply because I don't think there's anything better in the draft, and I think Pierce just needs a change of scenery. 

You put Pierce with a point guard like Sebastian Telfair and I think he would improve drastically. 

But, if he has become a total head case, then no...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

PP was an unborn star, like a rocket tthat goes up but dont pop, no to PP.


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

NateBishop3 said:


> But, if he has become a total head case, then no...


Therein lies the rub. Here's a quote from a Boston fan on a Celtic forum...



> I think it is a great idea. Put a bandage on Pierce's head and send him west


 
If we trade the #3 pick for an underachieving, over-paid head case it would be devastating to this franchise and could set back the rebuilding process for years. 

All the talk about wanting to get down to the salary cap for financial flexibility and rebuilding this team around quality character players goes out the window. I think this trade has the potential to put a fork in the Blazers in Portland, at least while PA still owns the team. 

Of course if Pierce did turn it around and became a great player again it'd be a coup. But what are the odds of that happening for him in Portland where the media would be on his case everyday about the smallest, most meaningless issues and the team would still not be very good. I don't think he'd be happy and it could turn into a disaster. Sure we could always trade him if things don't work out but his stock is dropping like a lead balloon as it is.

All this and I haven't even mentioned the fact we'd have around 75% of our salary cap committed to Z-Bo, Ratliff and Pierce for the next 3 years. Are those guys the building blocks for a championship team? Looks more like a recipe to finish 8-10 in the west every year to me.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

I still like the idea of trading the pick though. I think this is an indication of where Nash is going right now.

I would love to add Quentin Richardson personally.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

> If PDX can deal the 3rd pick and Van Exel for Pierce, they should do it in a heart beat. After Bogut and Williams, what's the point?


There have been a lot of players taken after the second pick that turned out to be superstars. If a guy like Green shows that he's the bomb in workouts then we should take him. 

I'm with you guys on Pierce. I was already on the fence with him, and that bonehead move he made against the Pacers in the playoffs has made me more wary.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> I still like the idea of trading the pick though. I think this is an indication of where Nash is going right now.
> 
> I would love to add Quentin Richardson personally.


Why trade away a possible future star for a middle of the pack type player when you don't have a true star to begin with?....


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

who do you see in this draft that has super star written on him? I don't see any sure things, that's for sure... Gone are the days of Allen Iverson, Stephon Marbury, Ray Allen, Kobe Bryant, and Jermaine O'Neal all going in the same draft. 

Too bad we missed out on those days...


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

In five years, you hope that Green is as good as a 'declining' Pierce is right now. However, getting Green ensures you will have a ticket in the Oden lottery, whether it is next year or three years from now.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

MemphisX said:


> In five years, you hope that Green is as good as a 'declining' Pierce is right now. However, getting Green ensures you will have a ticket in the Oden lottery, whether it is next year or three years from now.


I'd rather get into the Oden lottery by owning someone else's unconditional first round pick. That's just me though. :biggrin: 

Does anyone ever give those up anymore?


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Jason Fleming's take....


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Someone said it erlier. It's simple really, if green comes in and blows your socks off in workouts then you draft him and don't mess around with trading down or whatever. If he comes in and you don't like something about him......(i.e.) Attitude, then trade down to 18 and pick up Paul Pierce as well.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

> who do you see in this draft that has super star written on him


Jermaine O'Neal was known as the "other" high school player. Steve Nash did not have superstar written on him and Tony Parker was considered a joke. Dwyane Wade was an afterthought in the James/Anthony draft. Stephon Marbury is good but could he really be called "superstar"?

There are very few sure things in any draft. But if the idea is to build a team I'd rather go with a young talented player than someone who will be on the decline when the other guys hit their prime, who may have attitude problems and who has a huge and long contract that would eliminate any flexibility for 3-4 years.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ABM said:


> Jason Fleming's take....


I like how Jason Flemming says Paul Allen "should have" bit on the Vince Carter deal... when the truth is that TORONTO rejected our offer at the last minute. How can these guys be so clueless and yet write for a decent site like Hoopsworld?

GREAT RESPONSE by Barrett! 

I wouldnt be so bummed on the deal if we got Boston's 18th pick also, but I still prefer to keep the #3.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Someone said it erlier. It's simple really, if green comes in and blows your socks off in workouts then you draft him and don't mess around with trading down or whatever. If he comes in and you don't like something about him......(i.e.) Attitude, then trade down to 18 and pick up Paul Pierce as well.


Agreed! or find another team who wants to move up thats willing to take DA etc.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Agreed! or find another team who wants to move up thats willing to take DA etc.



Exactly. I mean maybe Charlotte would take that and give you #5 + Take DA's contract. Then simply eithet take Green there or Wright.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Getting Paul Pierce isn't going to get us out of the lottery. So big deal.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> Getting Paul Pierce isn't going to get us out of the lottery. So big deal.



I was just thinking about that. I mean what will it take for us to get out of the lottery.

This is how I feel our team would stack up against the rest of the league next year.

Telfair - Average
Pierce - above average
Outlaw/Miles - average
Randolph - abover average
Przybilla - slightly above average IMO

a bench of Miles/Outlaw, Khryapa, Monya, vet. PG, Theo, backup PF. 


That's not a horible team. I mean it does mix in some veterans to go along with our young guys. Add a character guy like Mad dog and a character guy backing up Telfair and maybe you have something.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> Getting Paul Pierce isn't going to get us out of the lottery. So big deal.


I disagree. With Telfair, Pierce, Miles, Zach, and Pryz... I think we could make the playoffs. Outlaw, Theo, and Viktor would be solid off the bench. I'm not saying we'd get passed the first round (AGAIN), but I think we'd be out of the lottery.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I like how Jason Flemming says Paul Allen "should have" bit on the Vince Carter deal... when the truth is that TORONTO rejected our offer at the last minute. How can these guys be so clueless and yet write for a decent site like Hoopsworld?


I find it hard to believe that the Raptors didn't make a counter-offer to Portland before rejecting the Blazers and making a deal with New Jersey.

The counter might not have been worth it to the Blazers, it's hard to say without the facts, of course.

Ed O.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I disagree. With Telfair, Pierce, Miles, Zach, and Pryz... I think we could make the playoffs. Outlaw, Theo, and Viktor would be solid off the bench. I'm not saying we'd get passed the first round (AGAIN), but I think we'd be out of the lottery.


I was mentally forgetting Zach.

I'd still pass on the trade, unless it fit the criteria I said at the end of my earlier post.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> I find it hard to believe that the Raptors didn't make a counter-offer to Portland before rejecting the Blazers and making a deal with New Jersey.
> 
> The counter might not have been worth it to the Blazers, it's hard to say without the facts, of course.
> 
> Ed O.


TRUE! But if you read all the storys, it sure sounds to me like Nash and Patterson thought it was a done deal. One source (and not a very good one  ) Mr. Crapzano was told that the Trail Blazers were in the process of setting up a press conference for Vince at Pioneer Courthouse Square. I've been told from better sources that Toronto rejected our offer at the last minute, and then took NJ offer minutes later, without contacting Nash.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Jason Fleming's take....


The addition of Boston's #18 pick sweetens the deal, but I still like Green at #3. I guess I'm a "swing for the fences" kind of guy. Would it be nice to have a star shooting guard like Pierce? Yes. Would it be even nicer to have an up-and-coming star like Green, who may be the NEXT BIG THING? YES!!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> I was mentally forgetting Zach.
> 
> I'd still pass on the trade, unless it fit the criteria I said at the end of my earlier post.



Off course, a big factor in us making the playoffs with Pierce would be for Zach to be back to his old self (20+ pts, 10+ rbs) and Theo being fully recovered from his shoulder injury and blocking every shot in sight like he did two years ago.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> I've been told from better sources that Toronto rejected our offer at the last minute, and then took NJ offer minutes later, without contacting Nash.


If this is true, then Toronto is being run by morons.

Thanks for the info!

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> The addition of Boston's #18 pick sweetens the deal, but I still like Green at #3. I guess I'm a "swing for the fences" kind of guy. Would it be nice to have a star shooting guard like Pierce? Yes. Would it be even nicer to have an up-and-coming star like Green, who may be the NEXT BIG THING? YES!!


Exactly! But on the other hand, none of us would be complaining if Pierce came in and put up 20+ pts, 8 rbs, and 5 assts... something he's capable of... put that with a healthy Zach, Telfair, and Pryz... we'd be a pretty solid team. IMO.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Off course, a big factor in us making the playoffs with Pierce would be for Zach to be back to his old self (20+ pts, 10+ rbs) and Theo being fully recovered from his shoulder injury and blocking every shot in sight like he did two years ago.



my only complaint is, it's still a short term fix. I know that Pierce isn't an old fogie or nuttin, but he's kind of the sidney wicks of our generation.

Put's up good numbers, but peaked early.

and he still has 45 million left on his contract.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> If this is true, then Toronto is being run by morons.
> 
> 
> Ed O.


Based on what we offered them, and what they ended up getting from NJ, that is obvious, IMO.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Hap said:


> and he still has 45 million left on his contract.


Ya, thats the part I try to ignore.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I know that Pierce isn't an old fogie or nuttin, but he's kind of the sidney wicks of our generation.


That's a good comparison. Wicks had his highest scoring average as a rookie and then his numbers dropped steadily every year until he was out of the league. Pierce seems to be following a similar pattern.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> That's a good comparison. Wicks had his highest scoring average as a rookie and then his numbers dropped steadily every year until he was out of the league. Pierce seems to be following a similar pattern.


I dont think Pierce is washed up in any sense. 

His minutes have gone down a little the last few years... his shooting percentage has gone up, his 3 pt percentage has gone up, free throw percentage has gone up, rebounds, assists, and steals have remained somewhat consistent, turnovers went down last year.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/paul_pierce/index.html

Something to consider is the fact that the Celtics roster hasnt remained all that consistent, which could factor into his slight decline in points, because of chemistry.


Judging by the comments of Ainge, and the fact that deals discussed by the media often times NEVER happen... we are probably wasting too much time discussing this deal.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Why don't we just trade NVE for Paul Pierce straight up? Teams in the East seem to perfer giving their players away for nothing instead of getting value in return. I'd lay it on the table. If Boston wants to get rid of the guy. I'd even throw in a top 3 protected 1st next year.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Based on what we offered them, and what they ended up getting from NJ, that is obvious, IMO.


Why? The Raptors didn't get much, but it was better than what I understand the Blazers' offer to be. Let's take a look at it.

Portland sends:
DA: worse than worthless for a team like Portland or Toronto. Overpaid and always hurt.
SAR: plays the same spot as the Raptors' franchise player. Gone as a free agent. Good for salary relief, I guess.

Toronto sends: 
Rose: their second-best players. Overpaid, but able to play a lot of positions.
Carter: going one way or the other so not a differentiator.

Toronto got the following deal from New Jersey:

Eric Williams: a better player than DA. Healthy and only making a bit over $4m a year.
Aaron Williams: a center who's got a player option for less than $4m next year. Either they'll have a cheap backup 5 or salary relief.
Alonzo Mourning: worse than worthless. Owed over $12m over the next two years. I have NO idea why they released him from his contract to let him go help the Heat. They should have made him suck it up and stay with them or forgo his money.
Two first round picks: these are the ONLY real value they would get in either of these two deals. They get Philly's pick this year (#16 overall) and a top-5 protected Denver Nuggets first rounder next year.

Given those options, if I were Toronto, I would have made the New Jersey deal, too.

Of course, maybe Portland was offering more, and either way Toronto should have given the Blazers one more chance to up their offer. It's hard to know without all the facts.

Ed O.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Ed O said:


> Two first round picks: these are the ONLY real value they would get in either of these two deals. They get Philly's pick this year (#16 overall) and a top-5 protected Denver Nuggets first rounder next year.
> 
> 
> Ed O.


You got me there... I forgot about the draft choices. But I'd be surprised if Nash wouldnt have offered to throw in a pick or two. Cap relief would be a great thing for Toronto, so I still think our offer was a little better, a little.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Gary Payton is going to be a guest on The Dan Patrick show, during the last hour, and will talk about the Pierce rumor and the fact that Walker, Pierce, and Payton might not be back with the Celtics next season.

You can listen on 1080 The fairweather Fan (tape delayed)... or live on espnradio.com

I might not be able to listen... so hopefully someone here will.


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Yikes there is a lot of dissing of Paul Pierce in this thread.

He is not my favorite player in the world, but the guy can ball better than most in his sleep - which is supposedly what he has been doing the last couple of seasons. 

I was suprised at those ppg numbers in this thread. I wanted to look at some more complete stat numbers to get a notion of his production. Not as bad as I thought or as it appears from the ppg decline. Remember everyone, the Celtics have more offensive options than in the past and a different coach. Several years ago it was the Walker & Pierce show. Pierce plays a more team game offensively now. Sure his ppg have dropped big time, but his overall stats are still pretty good.

Compare PP's Tendex numbers to those of others Swingmen and Shooting Guards that I have selected. These are all the top ranked SF & SGs and many of the lesser ranked especially those that are free agents or have been mentioned as possible trade ideas. For 04-05 Regular Season:

<TABLE style="WIDTH: 231pt; BORDER-COLLAPSE: collapse" cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=308 border=0 x:str><COLGROUP><COL style="WIDTH: 80pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 3783" width=106><COL style="WIDTH: 29pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1393" width=39><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1536" width=43><COL style="WIDTH: 24pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1137" width=32><COL style="WIDTH: 34pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1592" width=45><COL style="WIDTH: 32pt; mso-width-source: userset; mso-width-alt: 1536" width=43><TBODY><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 80pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=106 height=18>james,lebron</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 29pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=39>Cle</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right width=43 x:num>30.48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 24pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=32></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 34pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" width=45>per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; WIDTH: 32pt; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right width=43 x:num>34.55</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>bryant,kobe</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">LAL</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>25.56</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>30.11</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>mcgrady,tracy</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Hou</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>25.53</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>30.04</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>wade,dwyane</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Mia</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>23.88</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>29.68</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>hughes,larry</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Was</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>23.02</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>28.58</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>pierce,paul</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Bos</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>22.56</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>30.01</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>carter,vince</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">njn</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>22.26</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>29.09</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>allen,ray</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Sea</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>20.65</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>25.2</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>richardson,jason</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">GSW</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>20.31</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>25.77</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>maggette,corey</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">LAC</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>19.83</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>25.78</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>stojakovic,peja</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Sac</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>18.18</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>22.73</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>ginobili,manu</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">San</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>17.98</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>29.13</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>johnson,joe</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Pho</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>17.93</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>21.8</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>redd,michael</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Mil</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>17.63</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>22.28</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>simmons,bobby</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">LAC</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>16.72</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>21.5</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>prince,tayshaun</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Det</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>16.38</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>21.21</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>hamilton,richard</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Det</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>16.23</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>20.24</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>anthony,carmelo</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Den</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>16.04</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>22.14</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>richardson,quent</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Pho</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>15.44</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>20.62</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>mobley,cuttino</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">sac</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>15.21</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>20.18</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>finley,michael</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Dal</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>14.7</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>14.7</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>rose,jalen</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Tor</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>14.64</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>21</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>jones,eddie</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Mia</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>14.56</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>14.56</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>miller,mike</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Mem</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>14.47</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>23.17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>szczerbiak,wally</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Min</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>14.31</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>21.75</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>howard,josh</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Dal</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>14.19</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>21.17</TD></TR><TR style="HEIGHT: 13.2pt" height=18><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; HEIGHT: 13.2pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" height=18>miles,darius</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">Por</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>11.79</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent"></TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent">per 48</TD><TD style="BORDER-RIGHT: #ece9d8; BORDER-TOP: #ece9d8; BORDER-LEFT: #ece9d8; BORDER-BOTTOM: #ece9d8; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent" align=right x:num>20.98</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Notice, for interest, Darius has poor Tendex numbers, but his per 48 numbers are actually quite good.

On that list who puts up better numbers than PP that is obtainable? Are we gonna get LeBron, Wade, Kobe or T-Mac? No way!!!

How about Larry Hughes? Not sure how obtainable he is. That aside, who would you rather have, a guy that just had his best year, by far, in a contract year, or a guy who had a couple of seasons where he was a top 10 player, and is still Hughes offensive equal in his "down" years.

I think a study of these numbers (look at all the guys) will open some eyes.


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

> Yikes there is a lot of dissing of Paul Pierce in this thread. He is not my favorite player in the world, but the guy can ball better than most in his sleep - which is supposedly what he has been doing the last couple of seasons.


Since they seem committed to a youth movement I don't think I'd do the deal if I was Portland, but those who think Pierce is an over the hill head case are insane. The guy is an all-star who led his team to a division title last season. His scoring was slightly down, but the rest of his numbers were at or near career bests....and the scoring was affected by the return of a healthy Raef LaFrentz, Gary Payton and emergence of Ricky Davis.

Please people, disagree with the deal, but easy on Pierce....his team won 18 more games than Portland and was still playing when most Blazers were on the beach or golf course.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Maybe Peerce would not be all that bad.. he is only 27 now, and as Masbee's Tendex numbers point out... he is producing.. and who else is probably more obtainable who is healthy and young?

Some of Pierce's best years where when Walker was playng with him before. It could be said, a PF of quality makes him even better....

and we have Zach to pair with him.... and Telfair at PG

:whoknows:

its the offcourt actions that some are questioning, not his offense. His D is better than any of our guards anyways.. so its laready a step up at the SG spot as far as I am concerend.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Trader Bob said:


> Maybe Peerce would not be all that bad...His D is better than any of our guards anyways.. so its laready a step up at the SG spot as far as I am concerend.


It's a 6-foot ladder up from last year's shooting guard (the curse of Damon). 

Pierce is a top SG, sure, but it seems that most on this board want to take the chance that Green (or Williams if available) will be better in 3 years. At least, we say that now.... :biggrin:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> That's a good comparison. Wicks had his highest scoring average as a rookie and then his numbers dropped steadily every year until he was out of the league. Pierce seems to be following a similar pattern.


The difference is, Paul Pierce's scoring is going down because A) his minutes and shots have decreased and B) the Celtics aquired a ball hog SF in Ricky Davis. 

When Wicks' scoring declined, the rest of his game went with it, including assists and rebounds. Paul Pierce is passing the ball better than he ever has before, so he's actually producing almost as well as he ever did. Per 48 minutes, he's averaged 6 assists the last 2 years. In 2001 and 2002, he averaged less than 4 per 48 minutes. he also had his 2nd best rebounding season ever last year. 

That's what happens when scoring is the only stat you look at.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> The difference is, Paul Pierce's scoring is going down because A) his minutes and shots have decreased and B) the Celtics aquired a ball hog SF in Ricky Davis.
> 
> When Wicks' scoring declined, the rest of his game went with it, including assists and rebounds. Paul Pierce is passing the ball better than he ever has before, so he's actually producing almost as well as he ever did. Per 48 minutes, he's averaged 6 assists the last 2 years. In 2001 and 2002, he averaged less than 4 per 48 minutes. he also had his 2nd best rebounding season ever last year.
> 
> That's what happens when scoring is the only stat you look at.


thats also what happens when someone takes the comparison as a 100% equal comparison. Just like when someone says he's like McGrady, it's not saying he'll have the same exact kind of success, it just means he plays LIKE McGrady. 

Just like when someone says someone plays like Bird (tho he doesn't) it doesn't mean he'll come close to being like Bird (hello Googs!).


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I would be OK with us getting PP. But, I would prefer Hughes because he is a better defender. LH has only one great year under his belt, but that in addition to his great D and team mentality make him much more interesting in my eyes. But PP is a very very good player who I think is worth the 3rd pick. However, if we keep the 3rd, I would be alright with that too.


----------



## Maybeso (Jan 29, 2003)

Dan Patrick just asked Gary Payton about PP. Gary said PP "needs someone to guide him" and that he learned to pass more and make better shot selections this past year with him at the point. That sounds like Gary with a big head,but it didn't come across that way in the interview. 

Gary didn't think PP was going anywhere, and speculated that he might come back to play with Doc Rivers -- that the atmosphere in Boston was really good for him last year.

FWIW


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

> thats also what happens when someone takes the comparison as a 100% equal comparison. Just like when someone says he's like McGrady, it's not saying he'll have the same exact kind of success, it just means he plays LIKE McGrady.


So basically the same thing that I said about Adam Morrison compared to Larry Bird and I got ripped for..?....

i guess its just a one way train....


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> who do you see in this draft that has super star written on him? I don't see any sure things, that's for sure... Gone are the days of Allen Iverson, Stephon Marbury, Ray Allen, Kobe Bryant, and Jermaine O'Neal all going in the same draft.
> 
> Too bad we missed out on those days...


You never know, who would of thought Dwyane Wade would be what he is?....I see more than a couple players in this draft who could be future stars....Qrich on the other hand is what he is...and I don't see much room for "star" improvement....

I say if were going to trade away a pick that high, than we might as well keep it in the hopes that a player we can draft will develop into the superstar or star that we don't already have...


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I don't know if anyone posted this yet, but from www.boston.com



> As for the team captain, one league official said last week, ''Right now, there is no demand for Paul Pierce out there. None."


I hope Nash is aware of this (someone want to email him). If that is true and Boston wants to move him, then maybe:

NVE + Miles + Patterson for Pierce + Lafrentz :makeadeal 

Or NVE plus a sign and trade for SAR.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

NateBishop3 said:


> I still like the idea of trading the pick though. I think this is an indication of where Nash is going right now.
> 
> I would love to add Quentin Richardson personally.


whats special about a guy who shoots 38% from the floor anyways?


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

Hap said:


> whats special about a guy who shoots 38% from the floor anyways?



At first I thought you were talking about Telfair, but then I realized that he shot 39% from the floor.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Hap said:


> whats special about a guy who shoots 38% from the floor anyways?


We have talked about this before.. and that is not a bad average at all for Q 

Take a look at those career averages.... next ?

EDIT: I thought you implied 3FG%... let me go check, you might have meant 2FG%... sorry foot in mouth


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Reep said:


> I don't know if anyone posted this yet, but from www.boston.com
> 
> I hope Nash is aware of this (someone want to email him).


First of all, congrats on post #1,000!

Secondly, yes, I saw this quote about four or five days ago and was thinking the EXACT same thing. If that (quote) is even remotely true, I would only offer-up certain assets. For instance, take the #3 pick off the table and make it a future pick (or maybe even multiple future firsts; lotto-protected???).



Reep said:


> NVE + Miles + Patterson for Pierce + Lafrentz :makeadeal:


Miles
Patterson
Theo
#35
Future First (lotto-protected???)

for

LaFrentz
Pierce


I'm all for Pierce coming to Portland, I'm just not willing to give up our pick, Outlaw, Telfair, Przybilla, or Randolph (and, to a somewhat lesser extent, Khryapa and Monia) to get him. Call me crazy, call me what you will, I'm just not convinced he's worth it. At least not when acquiring him wouldn't necessarily guarantee us any type of success. I'd do the deal you proposed, but I'd prefer the one I proposed, because we keep our ability to sign Przybilla (possibly; i.e. moving D.A. for an expiring contract and declining NVE's option). Hell, throw-in Monia or Khryapa, if you have to.

Don't worry, ladies and gentleman, I'm FULLY aware that that trade is a pipe-dream... so don't even waste your time rippin' me for it. :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

tlong said:


> At first I thought you were talking about Telfair, but then I realized that he shot 39% from the floor.




He also finished ahead of your boy Jefferson in PPG, and Ben Gordon....6th man of the year I believe at .411 and Telfair at .393 with eratic playing time I think he stacks up really well.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> We have talked about this before.. and that is not a bad average at all for Q
> 
> Take a look at those career averages.... next ?
> 
> EDIT: I thought you implied 3FG%... let me go check, you might have meant 2FG%... sorry foot in mouth


I meant total fg%, and his 3 point FG% to me isn't that great either, especially considering it's 36% (which isn't that great). 

Anyone can score points if they've taken 631 three pointers in a season. If Damon had shot that many more 3's this season, his average would've been on par with Richardsons..

How many of us would be happy with Damon being our outside shooting threat?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

agreed.. his 3FG% is amongst the Pierce type numbers anyways.. kind of middle of the road. Not really good at the 2FG% as you say

Q shoots 40.6 2FG%, 35.3 3FG%, and 71.6 FT% for career averages... still not bad


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Hap said:


> I meant total fg%, and his 3 point FG% to me isn't that great either, especially considering it's 36% (which isn't that great).


Since when is 36% for threes not great? That is the equivalent of 54% from the field. Not too many players doing that.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> Since when is 36% for threes not great? That is the equivalent of 54% from the field. Not too many players doing that.


when the league leaders are shooting over 40% from 3, 36% Isn't great.

Look at Joe Johnson, he's shooting 48% from three, and he had a LOT better regular FG%.

Richardson was not even in the top 50 in 3pt FG%.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

I still don't think 37% (regular season) is too bad. However, his 30% shooting the two years prior to that are pretty dismal. Having seen that, makes me hope that they don't consider Pierce at any price. We really need some outside shooting and need it from our SG. The last thing Portland needs is a post up SG clogging up the middle with a less than steller outside shot.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Reep said:


> I still don't think 37% (regular season) is too bad. However, his 30% shooting the two years prior to that are pretty dismal. Having seen that, makes me hope that they don't consider Pierce at any price. We really need some outside shooting and need it from our SG. The last thing Portland needs is a post up SG clogging up the middle with a less than steller outside shot.


bingo.

and we don't need someone who chucks up 600+ three pointers.

we've witnessed the death of the mid-range jumper.

a moment of silence please.


----------



## Reep (Jun 4, 2003)

Hap said:


> we've witnessed the death of the mid-range jumper.


Watch the game tonight--you'll see plenty of them. Now if we could just figure out how to grow them in Portland.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Hap said:


> when the league leaders are shooting over 40% from 3, 36% Isn't great.
> 
> Look at Joe Johnson, he's shooting 48% from three, and he had a LOT better regular FG%.
> 
> Richardson was not even in the top 50 in 3pt FG%.



Well, 33% from 3pt range is the mathmatical eqivilant to 50% from the field.
But I THINK they combine 3pt and 2pt when when they give a players' or teams' total FG%. So the average team shoots around 44% from the field, that might equate to 50% 2-FG. So 33% is middle of the road shooting.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

CelticPagan said:


> Well, 33% from 3pt range is the mathmatical eqivilant to 50% from the field.
> But I THINK they combine 3pt and 2pt when when they give a players' or teams' total FG%. So the average team shoots around 44% from the field, that might equate to 50% 2-FG. So 33% is middle of the road shooting.


I don't really care if it's "adjusted" or whatever. He shoots too much, and doesn't make a high enough % to justify it. And it's not like the rest of his shooting is that good either.


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Hap said:


> I don't really care if it's "adjusted" or whatever. He shoots too much, and doesn't make a high enough % to justify it. And it's not like the rest of his shooting is that good either.



I'm was talking about 3 point percentage, not Paul Pierce. If a player makes 33% from 3pt range, that is the equvilant of a player shooting 50% from 2pt, which is not bad at all. That's the fact wether you "care" or not.

Paul Pierce shot 45% from the field and 37% from 3-pt range, which is good.
He actually had one of of the best years of his career shooting wise last year. So what's with all the talk of him going down hill?

Kobe shot 43% and 33% last year. Is he not justified in shooting as much? He's one of the premier scorers in the league.

(Or are we talking about Quentin Richardson here??)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

CelticPagan said:


> I'm was talking about 3 point percentage, not Paul Pierce. If a player makes 33% from 3pt range, that is the equvilant of a player shooting 50% from 2pt, which is not bad at all. That's the fact wether you "care" or not.
> 
> Paul Pierce shot 45% from the field and 37% from 3-pt range, which is good.
> He actually had one of of the best years of his career shooting wise last year. So what's with all the talk of him going down hill?
> ...


actually, kobe isn't justified in shooting as much as he does, considering his poor shot selection and his "I can take over the game" mentality.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

CelticPagan said:


> I'm was talking about 3 point percentage, not Paul Pierce. If a player makes 33% from 3pt range, that is the equvilant of a player shooting 50% from 2pt, which is not bad at all. That's the fact wether you "care" or not.
> 
> Paul Pierce shot 45% from the field and 37% from 3-pt range, which is good.
> He actually had one of of the best years of his career shooting wise last year. So what's with all the talk of him going down hill?
> ...


Except for the fact that when he misses a 3 ptr the other team sprints back and makes an easy bucket. Did you adjust for that too?


----------

